# XP map net drive to Win 7 share



## auriuman78 (Apr 14, 2009)

*Problem:* I can see the Win 7 pc on the XP laptop but cannot connect using any of the accounts I set up for this purpose. I also cannot map a net drive to the Win 7 shares by server name or IP using these same accounts. The error I receive is that the network name cannot be found.

*Troubleshooting Info:* 
--I am able to ping the IPs of one PC to the other and vice versa. 
--They are on the same workgroup - WORKGROUP. 
--I have made exceptions in windows firewall on each PC. 
--I CAN connect to the XP laptop's shares AND map net drives to them through the Win 7 pc.
--A totally different XP laptop has the ability to connect to and map net drives to the Win 7 pc's shares.
--I have shutdown both computers, waited 10 minutes without power and then restarted them.

*System Configurations:*
_Win 7 PC:_ AMD Socket939 Opteron 165 on Asus A8N-SLI Premium Mobo running 1303 bios revision with 4Gb RAM, 2 WD 250Gb HDs, 1 WD 320Gb HD, 2 WD elite 500Gb external HDs, 2 HP 730b DVD-RW drives and an HP DJ3845 printer.
_XP Laptop with problem:_ Compaq NX7400 with Win XP Pro SP3, 2Gb RAM, 1 100Gb OEM HD, 1 HP DVD-RW drive, Intel wired and wireless nic.
_XP Laptop that connects:_ HP Pavilion dv8000t with Win XP Pro SP3, 2Gb RAM, 2 80Gb OEM HDs, 1 HP DVD-RW drive, Intel wired and wireless nic.


_I am baffled by this issue. The laptop that works is conveniently mine and the one with the problem is inconveniently my room mate's. I had these same shares mapped once successfully. Then I wiped and reinstalled the Win 7 pc and disconnected the old mappings from his laptop. Now ***?!? Any advice or further troubleshooting instructions would be greatly appreciated._:sigh:


----------



## auriuman78 (Apr 14, 2009)

*Update to further weirdness:*

I have just discovered that if I use the Administrator account credentials to connect the laptop to the Win 7 shares not only does it connect but I can map net drives to the shares. The user accounts on the laptop have been mimiced on the Win 7 station. I am beginning to believe this could be a potential malware infection on the problem laptop.


----------

